# Einstellungsprobleme von Arctic LF II 240



## dimi1706 (12. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen neuen mITX PC zusammengebaut.
Laufen tut er wunderbar performant  und kühl, nur ist er ziemlich laut.
Heute habe ich mich dann mal an die UEFI Einstellung der AIO WaKü gemacht
und geschaut welche Einstellung welche Auswirkungen hat.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass im PWM-Steuerungs-Modus einer der beiden WaKü Lüfter permanent auf voller Drehzahl läuft. Der andere wird hoch und runter geregelt entsprechend der eingestellten Lüfterkurve.

Hat das jemand schon mal erlebt und kann einen Tipp geben?
Liegt hier eher ein Hardware-Defekt vor oder kann das eventuell am Mainboard liegen welches falsche bzw. mit der WaKü inkompatible PWM-Signale rausgibt?

Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 v4
CPU: i5 12600K
Mainboard: AsRock Z690m-ITX

LG und Danke im Voraus 
Dimi


----------



## Schori (12. März 2022)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Lüfter- bzw. Pumpenkennlinie einfach schlecht eingestellt.
Die Temperatur liegt über einen Wert X -> Lüfter dreht sofort hoch. Temperatur fällt unter X -> Lüfter dreht runter.
Kurve einstellen und es sollte laufen.


----------



## dimi1706 (12. März 2022)

Hi Schori,

Danke für deine Antwort .
Die Kurve kann ich einstellen wie ich will, irgendwie spielt es keine Rolle .
Selbst bei den Presets Silent/Standart/Performance dreht der eine 120er wie verrückt während der andere geregelt wird.
Interessehalber habe ich mal von PWM auf DC gestellt, da funktioniert die Reglung der beiden 120er synchron, nur leider vermutlich auch die Pumpe.
Die Symptomatik kommt also nur wenn ich auf PWM stelle.

PS.: Die PWM-Kennlinie habe ich entsprechend der Arctic LF II 240 Dokumentation eingestellt welche als optimal angesehen wird


----------



## Shinna (12. März 2022)

Wie hast Du das ganze denn angeschlossen bzw. "verkabelt"? Das Board hat AFAIK ja 3 4 Pin Header. 1x CPU Fan Header , 1x Chassis Fan Header und 1x Pump/Chassis Fan Header.


----------



## dimi1706 (12. März 2022)

Angeschlossen habe ich sie an den 4Pin CHFAN1/Pump Steckplatz, da dieser als einziger 2A und variable Spannungen liefern kann.
Naja und weil dieser Steckplatz laut AsRock extra für AIOs auf dem Board ist.

Bin hier langsam echt am verzweifeln, es scheint einfach so als würde der zweite Radiator, welcher tatsächlich per PWM PST hinter dem ersten hängt, das PWM Signal nicht bekommen.


----------



## Eyren (12. März 2022)

Das kann bei shared pwm leider schonmal vorkommen. Klingt genau danach was du schon sagst das der eine Lüfter kein PWM-Signal bekommt und somit einfach auf 100% regelt. Hatte ich selber bereits mehrfach dank Splitter, Hubs und PST.

Wenn du Glück hast reicht ein wackeln an den Kabeln wenn du Pech hast musst du den ungeregelten Lüfter austauschen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. März 2022)

Da würde ich vllt erst mal ein Y-Kabel für 2€ in der Bucht kaufen, bevor ich den ganzen Lüfter ersetze ^^


----------



## Eyren (13. März 2022)

Natürlich kann man das auch machen.

Ich würd halt für 7€ den neuen Lüfter nehmen. Ich mag in der Hinsicht nicht experimentieren, klar 5€ gespart wenn es nur am Kabel lag. Aber wieder 4 Werktage verloren wenn es doch der Lüfter ist.

Umso mehr ich drüber nachdenke würde ich sogar direkt beide Lüfter austauschen und hätte meine ruhe.


----------



## dimi1706 (13. März 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Nach einer Nachtschicht kann ich nun bestätigen, dass das Problem die Steckverbindung zwischen den beiden Radiatoren Radiator-Lüftern war.
Zu sehen oder „fühlen“ war die fehlerhafte Verbindung nicht, habe aber dennoch alle Steckverbindungen der WaKü getrennt und neu verbunden und siehe da:
Jetzt schnurrt der PC  und ich bin endlich vollends zufrieden mit meinem Build.

LG Dimi


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2022)

dimi1706 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> Nach einer Nachtschicht kann ich nun bestätigen, dass das Problem die Steckverbindung zwischen den beiden Radiatoren war.
> Zu sehen oder „fühlen“ war die fehlerhafte Verbindung nicht, habe aber dennoch alle Steckverbindungen der WaKü getrennt und neu verbunden und siehe da:
> Jetzt schnurrt der PC  und ich bin endlich vollends zufrieden mit meinem Build.
> ...



Du meinst "Lüfter", nicht "Radiatoren". Der Radiator ist der schwarze Klotz, auf dem du die Lüfter festschraubst. Also der Kühlkörper.


----------



## dimi1706 (13. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du meinst "Lüfter", nicht "Radiatoren". Der Radiator ist der schwarze Klotz, auf dem du die Lüfter festschraubst. Also der Kühlkörper.


Hast natürlich recht, mein Fehler, 
War eine kurze Nacht 
Das Problem konnte ich trotzdem lösen, also alles super trotz Verwechslung der Begriffe


----------

